# Reasoning with the superstitious



## Peter (Dec 23, 2004)

How do you communicate the gospel to someone who believes they've experienced a miraculous event which supposedly confirms their false faith?

Someone very beloved to me claims several miraculous favors were granted to her by the Virgin Mother. Because of this she is very obstinate in her Romanism. Obviously these events are very special to her and there is alot of emotional stuff going on. So how do I confront her without upsetting her? Has anyone else been in a similar situation?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't know if you can reason with such people - and there might be a real (though not Godly) spiritual basis for their experiences. I would just redirect the conversation to the Gospel and let it do it's work. It is powerful!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2004)

One might reason with a supersititous person by appeal to the Word of God which is the only safe ground for true faith and the evaluation of supposed miracles, Isa. 1.18. Either a person's faith is rooted in their own subjective experience according to the interpretation that suits them or else they are transformed, renewed and conformed in their thinking by God's Word and so liberated from Mariolatry and other all sorts of superstititous beliefs.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 24, 2004)

Play dirty. I used to have trouble dealing with hyper-subjectivism. For me this works easiest with Charismatics and Benny Hinn types. They usually will say "theholyghost" told them such and such. Agree with them for the moment but counter with "'theholyghost' told me (precisely the opposite of what he told you)." People like this usually deny the validity of the laws of logic. Press that hard. Without the laws of logic you lose meaning in grammar and other niceties of human communication. At this you can make their position degenerate into absurdity and let them know it.


----------



## Peter (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks guys. I definately need to focus more on the Word and less on trying to answer her objections. Ive primarily been on the defensive b/c I try to aviod these types of conversations (sinfully I might add) so the only time we talk about it is when she attacks me for departing from the harlot church. Im memorizing the proofs in the Sum of Saving Knowledge. Pulling out a Bible seems too weird. She's already expressed her contempt for it. She goes on with the typical RC cliche, "everybody has their own interpretation!", "the RCC has only one. Where ever I go in the world theres one RCC but 1000 of protestants with their own interpretations." Ive brought up the fact there is at least one pre-vatican II split, and liberal splits. Ive thought of even telling her there is a wide range of interpretation on various subjects within the mainstream RCC but I dont really know how to illustrate that point b/c I dont know much about the intricacies of Rome. I dont think playing dirty would work well- that would probably just enrage her- shes a stubborn German.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> Thanks guys. I definately need to focus more on the Word and less on trying to answer her objections. Ive primarily been on the defensive b/c I try to aviod these types of conversations (sinfully I might add) so the only time we talk about it is when she attacks me for departing from the harlot church. Im memorizing the proofs in the Sum of Saving Knowledge. Pulling out a Bible seems too weird. She's already expressed her contempt for it. She goes on with the typical RC cliche, "everybody has their own interpretation!", "the RCC has only one. Where ever I go in the world theres one RCC but 1000 of protestants with their own interpretations." Ive brought up the fact there is at least one pre-vatican II split, and liberal splits. Ive thought of even telling her there is a wide range of interpretation on various subjects within the mainstream RCC but I dont really know how to illustrate that point b/c I dont know much about the intricacies of Rome. I dont think playing dirty would work well- that would probably just enrage her- shes a stubborn German.



"everybody has their own interpretation!", 

I also heard this recently. I counteracted it with that which believing Christians agree with. I went on to explain how the church agree's with the obvious.


----------



## Peter (Dec 24, 2004)

That's a good point. Emphasize the areas of agreement in believing Christian (Protestant) interpretation. The fundamentals necessary for salvation.

[Edited on 24-12-2004 by Peter]


----------



## turmeric (Dec 24, 2004)

Sounds like she needs to be evangelized, which I'm sure you're trying to do!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2004)

Here's a useful article comparing faith based on subjective experience vs. faith based on God's Word: http://www.graceonlinelibrary.org/christian-living/full.asp?ID=703


----------

